# distcc über WAN?

## grim

Hallo Leute,

hat von euch schon einer versucht ein distcc "cluster" über das WAN anzulegen?

Ist das sinnvoll?

Gruss

grim

----------

## papahuhn

Was meinst du mit "anlegen"? Mein Heimrechner nutzt einen Pool von ca. 10-15 distcc-Nodes, die vier hops und ca 3km entfernt sind (falls das für dich schon als WAN zählt). Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach allerdings nur bei einer dicken Leitung mit sehr geringen Latenzzeiten. Außerdem kann nicht jedes Paket so viele Nodes vernünftig nutzen. Bloß das Kernel-Kompilieren scheint da keine Grenzen zu kennen.

----------

## grim

Hallo paphuhn,

danke für die Antwort.

Welche Leitungsgröße ist denn nach deiner Meinung sinvoll?

Gruss

grim

----------

## cmp

Beachte das du allen Rechnern im WAN vertrauen mußt.

Wenn z.B. ein fremder dabei ist könnte er Dir sonst was für "fertig kompiliertes" zurückschicken.

----------

## papahuhn

 *grim wrote:*   

> Hallo paphuhn,
> 
> danke für die Antwort.
> 
> Welche Leitungsgröße ist denn nach deiner Meinung sinvoll?
> ...

 

Das kann ich schwer einschätzen. Es kommt, wie gesagt, auch auf die Latenzzeiten an. Je höher die sind, desto mehr parallele Jobs müssen gefahren werden, damit sich das noch lohnt. Dann steigt natürlich auch der benötigte Durchsatz. Früher hat sich das für den Kernel subjektiv gesehen auf jeden Fall gelohnt; wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte ich da ziemlich durchgehend über 5MB/s Durchsatz. Mittlerweile muss sich aber irgendwas geändert haben, da mir distcc Fehler wirft, wenn gcc mit -x Parametern aufgerufen wird.

----------

